# Ratatouille, the movie



## kuan

Me and the boy are gonna go see it this weekend.


----------



## littlemama

I think that I will take my kiddos to it this evening. today has been a total let down emotionally and could use a good chuckle.


----------



## shroomgirl

It's been getting a whole lotta press, local reviewer gave it a B+....Thomas Keller was the consulting chef on it.....where does that man find the time?


----------



## kuan

He's a chef, a mutitasker! He was probably talking while skimming his consomme.


----------



## johnarmr

Yeah I took my 4yr old son to see it last night, we both loved it !


----------



## headless chicken

Its on my "movies to see" list along with 
No Reservations
Transformers
Resident Evil 3
Rush Hour 3
Oceans 13

Finally got to see Live Free, Die Hard and Pirates of the Caribbean 3 this long weekend. Both were good.

BTW ...Happy Canada Day and Happy 4th of July down south guys!


----------



## jackbutler

Cassandra and I took our kids to see it this afternoon, and Cass couldn't understand why I kept saying "Amen" during one particular monologue (I won't spoil it by quoting, but I will admit its the one about the differences between professional chefs working in a commercial kitchen and talented cooks who only cook at home.)

Its a fantastic movie... perhaps Pixar's best yet. And thank God for Keller's consulting... most of the kitchenwork looks pretty accurate.


----------



## mezzaluna

I'd love to see it! Since DH is somewhat indifferent to the details of cooking, I'll probably end up seeing it solo. No Reservations is also on my list.


----------



## shel

I've been meaning to ask this for some time: What does "DH" stand for?

Shel the Curious


----------



## kuan

Cummon people go see it already so we can talk about it!


----------



## oregonyeti

He probably got some other person to do his work while he chatted here


----------



## mezzaluna

"Dear Husband". People use that rather than his given name. "DW"- I guess you can get that yourself.


----------



## shel

Which leads me to another question - why do so many people use pseudonyms here? Is there some reason not to use one's real name?

Shel (confused by all the secrecy)


----------



## oregonyeti

Hey Shel didn't mean to call you a chica, sorry if I put any soy on ya


----------



## shroomgirl

I saw Ratatouille this weekend, thought it was good......probably would not interest an adult who is not into cooking.

The restaurant rat scene was interesting and kinda lost something when non-trained staff came in and cooked.
Colette was interesting....most women I know that run kitchens here are not so hardened.
the difference between following recipes and rifting is well done.....
Rat's hands look twice as big as his fellow rats....I like that they wash them....

walk-ins looked really fun to explore.....oooo la la.


----------



## shroomgirl

I've seen Mostly Martha, which was really good.....what a kitchen!!!! man those euro flat stoves are facinating. It will be interesting to see Catherine Zeta-Douglas work the kitchen.


----------



## kuan

Yeah? I like Colette.  Heh heh...


----------



## panini

I thought Collete was spot on.:lol:


----------



## mezzaluna

Shel, you asked about choosing a name to use online. I usually use a screen name for two reasons: for personal privacy and for fun. It's easy to relax among online friends but you never know who else is reading what you write. The Internet is not private!! I'm also in low carb online community, and we also encourage people not to reveal too much about their personal information in the public forums. 

As you can see from the number of posts, I've been here for some time. I feel quite comfortable. Still, I keep some reserve about saying too much, especially about my family, as a courtesy to them. I do slip sometimes though.


----------



## shroomgirl

wow Mezz how'd you blow past me......6600 posts?


----------



## shel

OK, I understand. I figure that just using an abbreviation of my first name, not mentiong much about where I live, is sufficient. 

Tyrone


----------



## peachcreek

I liked it. My favorite scene in the movie is when Linguine asks the rat if it knows how to cook.


----------



## kuan

Who do you think is Gusteau? Paul Bocuse? Nah... Escoffier?


----------



## shroomgirl

Julia Child in drag.


----------



## shroomgirl

notice how much bigger the rats hands are compared to everyone elses? Nice to see them all wash often......
Wondering how family who isn't food savy can jump in and cook at a moment's notice.


----------



## sleepy_dragon

Me too. The geniuses at Pixar conveyed a ton of emotion in Remy's little head nods and shakes. 

Well, ok I have three favorite scenes. The other two are: 

Colette going off on Linguini "Do you know WHY there are so few women cooking in this kitchen????" *shunk!* "I am the TOUGHEST COOK!" *shunk!* Aside from the hokey love angle, I thought they got her right. I am just paraphrasing her diatribe, I wish I could remember it word for word between the shunks, hehe.

And lastly, the kidnapping of the health inspector. Yes! 

One groan-inducing moment: when Remy is going around tasting things and telling people what to do, one of his lines was "Watch that salade compose!" This is a menu item at my daytime job, and the thought of a rat running the show at my kitchen just caused me to laugh uncontrollably. Not funny to anyone else watching, obviously! It's a tense moment in the plot!

Pat


----------



## headless chicken

Personally, Paul Prudhomme. 

Great movie, just took my 2 kid cousins to see it. Loved Colette, kinda reminds me of when Bourdain was talking about women in the kitchen in Kitchen Confidencial. Thomas Keller's consulting in this movie was a great asset, I couldn't help but look back at my college chef's barking at me when Colette kept "dispensing" advice to Linguini...funny name for a French kid, or is it just me? My favorite part was the rodents going through the washer...all nice, clean, and puffy!


----------



## jayme

Loved the movie!! wasn't as entertaining for the kids as most animated movies- but any food oriented adult would love it! Colette is welcome in my kitchen anytime!! LOL Planning to see No Reservations tomorrow- opening nite. Hope the rest of the movie is as good as the trailers....


----------



## kuan

Which reminds me, we used to serve ratatouille in one of our hotel "Italian" restaurants. Never came out right. Overdone, underdone, too much tomato, mushy eggplant, sticks of thyme in there... LOL! It's not easy to do a good ratatouille!


----------



## baddabing

got to see Hells Kitchen last night. Couldn't help but think that Elliots sous chef must be named Collete:lol:


----------



## risque cakes

Nicknames and pseudonyms are fun, most people that work in the industry...it's like an old school neighborhood, your peers know you, heard about you or have an idea who you are anyway.

There is no secrecy and no one is out to purposely confuse you...It's just another way of letting our "Personas" shine through.

I did a "BIG CHEESE" cake for a 3 year old the other weekend, and I admit...that it lacked some "FEELING" since I hadn't seen the movie.

I love animated movies!


----------



## chef21

I really enjoyed this....it looked diffrent from other animated flicks...very clean and sharp. Plus the characters you had to love!


----------



## inexperienced

ooo.... i love this movie! the animations are so good and the background scenery is so life-like! 10/10 rating from me!
ratatouille is the reason i fell inlove with french cuisine!
basically i love any movie, series, you name it... that uses cooking as its theme!


----------



## banpreso

i just watched this movie again recently. the first time watching it i wasn't really that into cooking, so i just thought the movie was cute, but the 2nd time, after i got interested in cooking and have read kitchen confidential, i really got to appreciate the movie, the kitchen scene, and Collete =)

i even made confit byaldi, tasted pretty good so says my friends, but i really have no idea what it's supposed to taste like.

one thing about the movie is... it really doesn't have a tear jerking moment, as some of the other pixar movies... but all good none the less!


----------



## leeniek

I love this movie!  We saw it first in the theatre and then when it came out on DVD we had to buy it.  I want to watch it again soon..


----------



## cassie

It was the best movie on food theme ever.


----------



## foodpump

I think my favorite scene was when the rat was first discovered in the kitchen,--all the cooks are grabbing knives and aiming them at the rat, except the pastry guy---he ignites his torch.


----------



## headless chicken

Nothing beats this


----------



## petalsandcoco

I really enjoyed this part:






Petals.


----------

